# throttle sticking on grizzly



## CamoBrute152

my buddy has a grizzly 660 an he dont ride it very often an it sitts for long periods of times..he got on it today an hit the throttle an it stayed in (floored) whats a good way to fix this??lube it up ???


----------



## JD GREEN

My brother has a 660 grizzly and from what he has read this is a common problem his just did the same thing a month ago. I say replace the cable its cheap according to a hospital visit. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## primetime1267

It is NOT the only the cable. Trust me, my wife just broke 3 ribs and her sclapula on memorial day from our Grizz that had this issue.

Here is whats causing the issue. The side plate that the carb cable goes into the side of carb, there is a gasket that goes bad and allows water and trash to get into the throttle mechanism and will rust up in there. You really need to take that carb apart and you will notice what I am trying to describe to ya... Mine look liked a dinosaur took a big *****t in there. It was just full of crud and jacked up. I had to bead blast the throttle arm inside of the carb. Now it runs perfect, just days before I placed a new cable thinking that was the sticky culprit, NOPE..

Be safe on those Grizz's, they will turn around and bite ya in the a$$, LOL


----------



## gpinjason

primetime1267 said:


> It is NOT the only the cable. Trust me, my wife just broke 3 ribs and her sclapula on memorial day from our Grizz that had this issue.
> 
> Here is whats causing the issue. The side plate that the carb cable goes into the side of carb, there is a gasket that goes bad and allows water and trash to get into the throttle mechanism and will rust up in there. You really need to take that carb apart and you will notice what I am trying to describe to ya... Mine look liked a dinosaur took a big *****t in there. It was just full of crud and jacked up. I had to bead blast the throttle arm inside of the carb. Now it runs perfect, just days before I placed a new cable thinking that was the sticky culprit, NOPE..
> 
> Be safe on those Grizz's, they will turn around and bite ya in the a$$, LOL


^-- Agreed! Check that part out too... be safe not sorry!


----------



## CamoBrute152

alright thanks guys


----------



## JD GREEN

Thanks for the info i will be sure to be taking my brothers apart and fix it!


----------

